# Need help with interior decorating, I am so bad at this!!!



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Well.... Dumb me..... But I think your place looks very nice and respectable...

:biggrin2:

Edit.... Except I think you should move the couch from propt on the wall to the floor.


----------



## LisaHolland (Mar 3, 2017)

These photos are amazing, I really like the style you're going for. Minimal boutique styling will always look chic and timeless. Your apartment looks great too and I think it will really suit the style you're going for. I like the sound of your true grey sofa, practical and stylish. I don't think the wall will look too dark at night, warm lighting from lamps/uplighters, candles, accent with light coloured furnishings (throws/cushions etc) will create a warm, relaxing, cosy environment - exactly what you need after a hard day at work! Kitchen style again, looks fab. Good choices, good luck with it all, it's going to look amazing!


----------



## gracebill (Mar 14, 2017)

Love the pictures! We have a similar style, I'm also finishing decorating my new home!! I'd go for a grey accent wall, different shade from the sofa, probably darker shade for the wall, I think it'll look chicer than navy blue. Putting a couple of rice paper lamps in the corners you'll get a nice soft light! 

PS your kitchen is amazing!


----------



## grahamthomas (Feb 10, 2017)

Great going i like the way you are making your home decorations. I think you can use light color for your walls. I like the sound of your true grey sofa, practical and stylish.You can use Bamboo lightshade which are handmade product with a wide variety of variations for making it perfect for the living room or bedroom and your kitchen styles look awesome you can make your kitchen like this the way you are making.


----------



## gracebill (Mar 14, 2017)

gracebill said:


> Love the pictures! We have a similar style, I'm also finishing decorating my new home!! I'd go for a grey accent wall, different shade from the sofa, probably darker shade for the wall, I think it'll look chicer than navy blue. Putting a couple of rice paper lamps in the corners you'll get a nice soft light!
> 
> PS your kitchen is amazing!


Show us the result when you're finished!!


----------



## Camijo (Apr 5, 2017)

[/FOI 

Your pics are great! I love grey, and i am in the process of using several diferent Shades of Grey(No Laffing), and am havng trouble with deciding on accent colors myself. I have decided on a light sage green, but still want a color that will pop! Have you thought about adding a 2-4" stip of silver color maybe 2/3 up from bottom of wall? That would lighten it up some, and maybe a chrome hanging light above? I love the clean look you have. I don't think my house will ever look that good. Every wall needs the works, old man slapped up some primer, and that was it. No sanding or hole fixing nothing. Then proceeded to put in & take out multiple sized nails, even flat head nails which are impossible to get out. GRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Camijo (Apr 5, 2017)

Oh and i think it might be a piiece of paneling, is gorgrous. Did you paint it or buy it like that? LOVE IT


----------



## Camijo (Apr 5, 2017)

OMG, I AM Laffing so hard. That is a RUG not a piece of paneling. Stupid stupid me. But still love and think it would look great on the wall, as wood, not a rug


----------

